# Splice in cold water or gas pipe bond?



## Focker (Dec 8, 2012)

No, only with an exothermic splice


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Or a crimp.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

or a hidden straight splicer :whistling2:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

swimmer said:


> By looking at 250.64(C) I'm not sure if I can splice between the cold water pipe bond and the service panel ground bus.
> I have the same question about bonding the gas pipe.
> Are splices allowed?
> 
> ...


Yes if you have no other choice.

2011 NEC

*250.64 Grounding Electrode Conductor Installation.*
Grounding electrode conductors at the service, at each
building or structure where supplied by a feeder(s) or
branch circuit(s), or at a separately derived system shall be
installed as specified in 250.64(A) through (F).

*(C) Continuous.* Except as provided in 250.30(A)(5) and
(A)(6), 250.30(B)(1), and 250.68(C), grounding electrode
conductor(s) shall be installed in one continuous length
without a splice or joint. If necessary, *splices or connections
shall be made as permitted in (1) through (4):

(1)* Splicing of the wire-type grounding electrode conductor
shall be permitted only by *irreversible compressiontype
connectors listed as grounding and bonding equipment*
or by the exothermic welding process.*

(2)* Sections of busbars shall be permitted to be connected
together to form a grounding electrode conductor.

*(3)* Bolted, riveted, or welded connections of structural
metal frames of buildings or structures.

*(4)* Threaded, welded, brazed, soldered or bolted-flange
connections of metal water piping.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

swimmer said:


> By looking at 250.64(C) I'm not sure if I can splice between the cold water pipe bond and the service panel ground bus.
> I have the same question about bonding the gas pipe.
> Are splices allowed?
> 
> ...


There is no NEC reason to run a bond to the gas line. That is taken care of by the EGC of the circuits supplying equipment connected to the gas line.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

2008 NEC Article 250.104(B) says

"...gas piping, that is likely to become energized shall be bonded to the service equipment enclosure, the grounded conductor at the service, the grounding electrode conductor where of sufficient size, or the one or more grounding electrodes used. The bonding jumper(s) shall be sized in accordance with 250.122, using the rating of the circuit that is likely to energize the piping system(s). *The equipment grounding conductor for the circuit that is likely to energize the piping shall be permitted to serve as the bonding means.* The points of attachment of the bonding jumper(s) shall be accessible"


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

BBQ said:


> There is no NEC reason to run a bond to the gas line. That is taken care of by the EGC of the circuits supplying equipment connected to the gas line.



If black iron pipe has been replaced by corrugated stainless steel tubing (CSST), on gas cloths dryer, gas range and gas furnace then the gas line is no longer bonded by the equipment grounding conductors serving these appliances. You either have to reconnect one of these appliances to iron pipe or run a gas pipe bond from a point upstream of the first CSST fitting, to the grounding electrode system.

I'm seeing a lot of CSST lately.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Focker said:


> No, only with an exothermic splice


Is it only me or did that answer seem to contradict itself ?


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

manchestersparky said:


> Is it only me or did that answer seem to contradict itself ?


Lol , well , not only is it the wrong response , but yes , it does contradict itself . No , this can be done , lol ! Irreversible crimps are a go too , not just a Caldweld .


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

If these are bonding conductors and not grounding electrode conductors, then 250.64 does not apply and there are no restrictions on splicing bonding conductors.


----------

